# Hapkido Style Question...



## Bigmikey (Sep 17, 2010)

The other night in class my instructor, Master Jeun Q. Cheun if anyone is interested, mentioned that the type or style of hapkido we're learning is called ho shin sul - forgive me if I've horribly misspelled that. He also said that in Korea its typically only taught to Law enforcement and the military.

We have no forms and it seems very direct and practicle when compared to some of the stuff I've found during late night boredom inspired youtube searches.

Does anyone have any input or additional info regarding this style, or maybe have an idea where I can find it? I've thought about asking my instructor but the language barrier makes this approach seem simpler.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Manny (Sep 18, 2010)

Bigmikey said:


> The other night in class my instructor, Master Jeun Q. Cheun if anyone is interested, mentioned that the type or style of hapkido we're learning is called ho shin sul - forgive me if I've horribly misspelled that. He also said that in Korea its typically only taught to Law enforcement and the military


 
Ho shi sul are self defense techs, in TKD we also see Ho Shi sul techs so these are not hapkido only techs. For me ho shi sul are the slef defense aplication of the techs our sambomin taught us inside dojo.

Manny


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Sep 20, 2010)

Bigmikey said:


> The other night in class my instructor, Master Jeun Q. Cheun if anyone is interested, mentioned that the type or style of hapkido we're learning is called ho shin sul - forgive me if I've horribly misspelled that. He also said that in Korea its typically only taught to Law enforcement and the military.
> 
> We have no forms and it seems very direct and practicle when compared to some of the stuff I've found during late night boredom inspired youtube searches.
> 
> ...


As Manny states, hoshinsul (means almost literally protect-body-skill) is a category of techniques, not a style.

There is no formalized "Hoshinsul Hapkido" style, which is why you cannot find it in a search.  Sounds like he's basically telling you that he is teaching hapkido as it is taught to LEO and military in Korea, which is, of course, very much geared towards practical self defense, thus 'hoshinsul.'  

Keep in mind that calling it 'hoshinsul' in Korea is like saying 'self defense class' in English speaking countries.

Daniel


----------

